# The Axiom Audio M100 Floorstanding Speaker Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The Axiom Audio M100 Floorstanding Speaker Giveaway Qualification Thread​*

This thread is for entering the giveaway *once you have fully met* the qualifications listed in the *Giveaway Thread*, as follows:

Qualifications:

Qualification period is from _*November 10, 2014 through February 28, 2015*_.
A random drawing to select one winner from the qualified entries will be held during the beginning of March 2015.
You must be registered as of January 15, 2015 to qualify.
Please note, previous Giveaway Winners must wait 6 months before entering a new HTS Giveaway Contest.
You must have 25 posts *during* the qualification period. Posts made prior to November 10, 2014 do not count towards this Giveway. No post padding (25 word minimum per post)!

*DO NOT post here until you have met all other qualifications.*

_*Once you have qualified you will need to post in this thread below and tell us you would like to be entered into the drawing for the giveaway. You can word that in any way you want... there is no particular requirement for that.*_

Remember that this thread is only here for qualification and entry and should NOT be used as a discussion, comment or question thread. Use the original *Giveaway Thread* instead.

Of course if you post here and you are not qualified, we will remove your post without notice to you. 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Qualified & would like a chance to win these babies! Good luck to all!*


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm qualified and I would love to be entered in the draw I need new front speaker!*


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm qualified and I would like to be entered into the drawing for these awesome speakers. I can't believe you guys have such awesome giveaways. *


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Count me in. *


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I am qualified and would love to be entered into this giveaway.
All the best to everyone who enters.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I am qualified please enter me! Thank you once more for another amazing giveaway!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the contest. :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thank you HTS and good luck to all.


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

I am qualified and would like to be entered in the draw for these M100s. I am an active member over at Axiom too, but strangely have never heard any in person.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

*I*'ll enter on this thread too just to make sure.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

*I* am qualified and would like to enjoy these!!


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

*I* am qualified and would like to be entered into the contest
:yay:


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

*I* am also qualified and looking forward to winning these :heehee: :T

Good luck to all and thanks to HTS and Axiom.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I am qualified and would put these babies to good use. Please enter me for the drawing


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am qualified, please enter my name in the drawing.
Good luck to all, especially me :TT


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm qualified and would love to be entered for the giveaway. Would be awesome to see what my krell can really do!


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey I'm qualified and would love to be entered into the contest for the M100s. My M60s v2's are getting a bit long in the tooth.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I am now happily qualified for this awesome giveaway! Thanks to Axiom Audio and HTS.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Qualified and would love a set of these!


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

Recently qualified and would like to enter the contest, please. I currently have a pair of M60s that have served me well and would love to give these speakers a good home. :bigsmile:


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Qualified, Love to have these to take my Axiom system to the next level


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I believe I'm Qualified and would love to be entered please


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I also believe I've met the qualification criteria. Please enter me before it's too late :sweat: :1eye: 
I'd love to put these puppies in a good home !!!
Best of luck to all :wave:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright folks, give us some time to finish up reviewing qualified submissions and we'll announce a winner soon!


----------

